# Choctawhatchee River on the rise



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The river is up to about 7 feet which means there is access to several river lakes. It will be dropping rather fast over the next couple of days. Fishing should be good although the rise will creat some color. It's been very clear for a long time.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

supossed to get some rain starting saturday-monday. Sunday is a 70% chance.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Will have to do some backwater exploring next week if it's high enough.


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

WHere is the best launch now that's close to Ebro. I know you can launch under the bridge on the west side of highway 20 bridge but I kinda like my vehicle to be there when I return.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a new park and ramp on the west side of the bridge. It's more out in the open and can be seen from the highway. Really nice. The ramp was rebuilt a few months ago to change the steep angle. A lot of folks are using it. The county spent a bundle on the new park.

You don't have to launch under the bridge anymore or park under the bridge although some people do because they may be intimidated by the angle of the new launch. Let your foot slip off the brake here and you are in the river!!!!
I haven't heard of any problems at the new facility. 

If you don't like that set up, between the bridge and hwy 79, turn south off 20 on to Strickland Road. Go down Strickland about a mile or so and turn right on Little Acre Road. I believe there is a white wood fence running a ways down Little Acre. This is the road that goes down to a Dentist Office, his name slips my memory right now. There is a launch by his office but its a pay launch. Honor box there for I think $3.00 fee. People live around the launch. This is good and safe. There is a small concrete launch pad there.

Another good spot not far from the bridge is Pine Log, but it's more isolated. Has a sand launch and parking for maybe half dozen rigs. It's well known and a beautiful clear water creek to fish. Runs into East River which runs into the Choctawhatchee. 

To get to PineLog keep going down Strickland Road. You will run out of pavement onto dirt road. I believe it's the second left, not sure, but turn left on Tyler Ferry Rd. There is a power line that runs down this road so if you don't see the power line you are on the wrong road. Down at the end of Tyler Ferry is the launch. I guarantee you will like PineLog.


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I knew there was other launches, I just didn't know where they where


----------

